
Homoiconicity - shawndumas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homoiconicity
======
kazinator
Biggest example there is Rebol, and a claim is made that Clojure is a dialect
of Rebol. NPOV alarms going off.

~~~
srcerer
If referring to this sentence: "Examples are the programming languages
Clojure, which is a contemporary dialect of Lisp, Rebol and Refal." Perhaps
it's just poorly worded, but the intention seems to be to list each of those
languages as being homoiconic, with an aside that Clojure is a modern Lisp.
Maybe some parenthesis are in order, heh ;)

~~~
dTal
I added them :)

